
BuzzFeed Raises $15.5M To Transform The Way People Get Their News - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/09/viral-aggregator-buzzfeed-raises-15-5m-to-transform-the-way-people-get-their-news/
======
brador
Question: Where is the 15 million worth of USP here?

Anyone can throw up a buzzfeed copy in a day, so theres no usp in the site
itself...and you're not buying genius talent like with hunch.com, so...

What are these valuations based upon?

~~~
majani
You don't have to build a fancy web 2.0 user-generated social-local-mobile app
to be worth something. As long as someone has created value for a lot of
people, then whatever you have built is worth a lot.

PS: from personal experience I find extremely hard to ditch my favourite blogs
and news sites, while I ditch my favourite social/mobile/local apps on a
regular basis, but maybe that's just me.

~~~
brador
What keeps you going back to those blogs and news sites?

------
mtgentry
I'm probably in the minority on this, but Buzzfeed has always rubbed me the
wrong way with their very liberal dependance on DMCA. They frequently post
content created elsewhere, and then call it fair use.

For example I recall a few weeks ago one of their users posted pictures from
Lindsay Lohan's Playboy shoot. Naturally the post generated tons of traffic. I
fail to see how that's fair use when they aren't commenting on it, and Playboy
consequently sells fewer magazines.

